
Facebook is deleting the name of the potential whistleblower - tareqak
https://apnews.com/ad8f2a9b6e424138afcc97fcf2eb29bf
======
jakeogh
Rand Paul:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjQrZbRHI2Y](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjQrZbRHI2Y)

Eric's lawyer:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EIuTRQUUUAA6wyP.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EIuTRQUUUAA6wyP.jpg)

Transcript:
[https://i.redd.it/c3996zl31hu31.png](https://i.redd.it/c3996zl31hu31.png)

Biden:
[https://youtu.be/Q0_AqpdwqK4?t=3100](https://youtu.be/Q0_AqpdwqK4?t=3100)

Referring to:
[https://i.redd.it/wp66quhos4p31.jpg](https://i.redd.it/wp66quhos4p31.jpg)

~~~
Fjolsvith
Schiff's leak of Eric's name: [https://www.dailywire.com/news/alleged-
whistleblowers-name-a...](https://www.dailywire.com/news/alleged-
whistleblowers-name-appears-in-transcript-released-by-schiff)

------
StanislavPetrov
This is ridiculous. For better or worse his name is already public record. It
reminds me of when the military ordered enlisted people not to read the
Wikileaks publications, even as the Wikileaks info was published everywhere
and read by everyone.

------
Ruth_K
I think it`s right way to do it.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Whistleblowing laws don't guarantee a right to anonymity. They just protect
from harassment on the job and firing. The WB law that relates to the CIA only
prevents the Inspector General from releasing the WB's name.

